# One headlight brighter than the other! help!



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

I searched this topic, but found nothing. I bought my 98 se-r about a month ago, and I wanted to replace the bulbs because the car had dim headlights. I soon found out that the driver side bulb was a higher wattage bulb than the passenger side, but they both were equally dim. I was confused, but I replaced both bulbs with some higher wattage xenon bulbs. The passenger bulb was bright/white light, while the driver side was dim and yellowed. I bought another set of bulbs, and the outcome was the same! Any ideas are appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

check the ground on the wiring....


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah i think my 98 se has the same problem. i notice it when im pulled up in back of cars at night. the drivers light just seems so much brighter. i figured they were mis-aligned, but they jit the road at about the same level. hmmm..... how do i check the ground wire?

-kevin


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

yeah, my problem is not with the alignment either...It is in the wiring. I guess I can check my ground with a multimeter. Or, does anyone know what color wire is the ground of the top of their head?


----------



## zakezuke (Mar 22, 2003)

I'd start more simple then that... I'd get some wire and test directly from the battery. First in parelell using same length wires, then in series noting the voltage at each headlight. If resistance of the headlights is the same, your volt meter should measure the same voltage for each one. If one is diffrent, then it'll show on your volt meter. 

If it's determined that the headlights measure the same... to test the ground on the dim headlight i'd just use an known good aligator clip directly to the car body. If light gets brighter, then you've found your fault, which is good as it's painfuly easy installing a good ground strap with 5 inchs of wire directly to a neighboring bolt, or as I tend to do, leave the aligator clips on and declare victory. If not, then atleast you know to check your postive wires and relay circut.


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks much, I will get started.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

You may also want to check and clean your contacts. The the negative battery off first of course.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*brake light too.*

I nioticed my passenger headlight as dimmer than the driver's side but now it seems to be the passenger corner light. In addition my passenger brake light won't light up. The parking lights come on but the brake light won't. I changer bulbs in the back as I noticed that first about 2 months ago. What can i check? Thanks. pablo


----------

